# MOM.exe application error



## rohit2hell (Sep 5, 2009)

hey frenz...

i bought a nu graphic card recently (ati 4670 1gb ddr 3)....after installin the OS...
whn i install the graphic driver n restart my system...a msg appears showin 

*"MOM.exe application error"

the application failed to initialize properly (0xC000007B) click OK to terminate application

*n thn an error box appears sayin 

*"CATALYST CONTROL CENTER monitoring program has stopped workin..

*i ws usin ati 2600 512mb before this...system ws wrkin fyn...
along wid the graphic card i bought a nu 2gb RAM chip as well....

my current config is as follows..

Zebronics 650i mthrbrd
2.6 core 2 duo
RAM transcend 1 gb 887 mhz X 2
RAM apezer 2 gb 667 X 1
Ati 4670 1 gb DDR3


----------



## asingh (Sep 5, 2009)

rohit2hell said:


> hey frenz...
> 
> i bought a nu graphic card recently (ati 4670 1gb ddr 3)....after installin the OS...
> whn i install the graphic driver n restart my system...a msg appears showin
> ...



Download the latest driver from the ATI official site.

Make sure you are using the latest Direct X version as per your OS.

Also uninstall the previous legacy drivers, before mounting the new drivers.


----------

